# المنتديات الأدبيه > الخواطر >  ""أيلـول""...

## قلعتي أبدية

*"أيلول"* 


ضَوءُ مَنَارةِ أيلول 

يُطِلُّ من بعيد 

ويقترب… 


لِيُميتَ ما تَبَقَّى في القلبِ من أمل!... 

. 

أيلول 

حيثُ تموتُ الأوراق الخضراء 

وينقَطع الأكسجين والنَّفَس… 

. 

أيلول 

حيث اصفرار الحياة 

وسقوط صور الحُبِّ واللّقاءِ 


إلى سُكنى النّهايةِ ولا عَوْدَة. 

. 

أيلول 


جَمْعُ الجُّموعِ 


حيثُ تَجْتَمِعُ الآلامُ  

و تَنْخَرُ بينَ الضّلوع 

. 

أيلول الألمـ 

أوَّلُهُ وآخِرُه 

. 

. 

مَوتِي يوماً  

إن لم يَكُن في جَنَباتِهِ 

فلا شَكَّ 

موتٌ في عباءَتِه!... 

. 

أدعوكم جميعاً لِجَمْعِ أشلاء الآمال لِتُلقوها على أبواب أيلول… 


دعوى لَكُم بِنَثرٍ وشِعرٍ و خاطِرة 

دعوى لكم بَصورةٍ أو مقطعِ فيديو 

أو أيّ كلماتِ حُزْنٍ عابرة… 

. 

مُرُّوا هنا مع كُلِّ شَهَادة من شَهَاداتِ أيلول… 

واتركوا خَبَراً… 

وارثوا مَن تَرَكَ المكان  

فقد ابتلَعَهُ أيلول 

. 

إن لَمْ أمُر من هُنا أيلول القادم 

فاعلموا  

أنني انتهيتُ مع أوَّلِ أيلول 

واعذروني!...

----------


## rand yanal

أيلول 

حيث اصفرار الحياة 

وسقوط صور الحُبِّ واللّقاءِ 


إلى سُكنى النّهايةِ ولا عَوْدَة.


رااااااااااائعة بحق ,, فقد أثارت مشاعري بصدق .. سلمت يداك..

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

اول ما قرأت العنوان تبادر إلى ذهني رائعة فيروز " ورقه الاصفر شهر ايلول "


بتمنالك تبقى تمر من هون على مدار كم كبير من شهر ايلول  :Smile: 

رائع ما خط قلمك يا أنت .. دمتَ مبدعاً

----------


## (dodo)

ضَوءُ مَنَارةِ أيلول

يُطِلُّ من بعيد

ويقترب…


لِيُميتَ ما تَبَقَّى في القلبِ من أمل!...

رااااااااااااااااائع

----------


## &روان&

أيلول 


حيث اصفرار الحياة 


وسقوط صور الحُبِّ واللّقاءِ 



إلى سُكنى النّهايةِ ولا عَوْدَة.
*اشكرك على الكلمات الرائعة*

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

رند ينال،
 طاب بِكِ المكان سيِّدتي،
 أتمنَّى أن أقرأ لكِ المشاركات في هذه الزاوية...
 .
 العقيق الأحمر،
 شكراً لِروعتِكِ وروعة الأغنية
 عِطْرُ إحساسك يَفيحُ في المكان...
 .
 دودو،
 كم أنا سعيد لمرورك في زاوية أيلول
 أتمنى لك التوفيق آنستي...
 .
 روان،
 أضاءت أحرفي بتواجدك غاليتي...
 .
 أشكُرُكُم فأنتم العزاء على أبواب أيلول
 شكَــرَ اللَّه سَعْيَكُم...

----------


## rand yanal

*رند ينال،
طاب بِكِ المكان سيِّدتي,,
أتمنَّى أن أقرأ لكِ المشاركات في هذه الزاوية...
*
_كلك زوق .. فالمكان مكانك ,, وأعجبني ذوقك_

----------


## shams spring

*
ايلول ... يا وجعاا ينبض كل عام..... ويا ذكرى لا تفارقني .....
ايلول.... انت اول لقاء... واخر لقاء...

ما اجملك يا ايلول *_**

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

> *رند ينال،
> طاب بِكِ المكان سيِّدتي,,
> أتمنَّى أن أقرأ لكِ المشاركات في هذه الزاوية...
> *
> _كلك زوق .. فالمكان مكانك ,, وأعجبني ذوقك_


كلماتك لها وميضُ
يَتَخَطّف الزَّاويةَ كالبرق

ويهوي بنا إلى بحيرة السُّّكون ومرجِعِيَّة الذوق والجمال...
جمال اللغة التي تَنظُمين آنستي...
.
هي بُحَيرة رند ينال...
.

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

[QUOTE=shams abu-rabei;557964]*
ايلول ... يا وجعاا ينبض كل عام..... ويا ذكرى لا تفارقني .....
ايلول.... انت اول لقاء... واخر لقاء...

ما اجملك يا ايلول *_** [/QUOTE

*أهلاً بِشَمس شمس...*
*شَمسُكِ انتِ...
.
*
*كم جميلٌ هذا الحضور...
كروعة الألم في أيلول...*
*.*
*أصبَحَ مرسى النفس والسكينة
 هناك 
على شاطيء الحزن؛
 شاطيء أيلول
.
جمالُ أيلول في النِّهاية*
*والنِّهاية تقطن فيه*
*مع كُلِّ بداية*
*.*
*الألم في أيلول* 
*يُشِعُّ مع ضوء الشّمس،*
*.*
*ويقتاتُ ليلاً على ضوء القمر*
*لِيَقْتُلَ كُلَّ شُعاعٍ للأمل...*
*.*
*أيلول*
*يا وجع السِّنين*
.
*أيلول*
*يا وجع الثواني والدَّقائق*
*.*
*أيلول واقع*
*وأيلول للحُزنِ جامِع*
*.*
*أيلول*
*أتمنى أن تسكُن فيكَ نهايتي*

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

*أرتال الاحزان*


*تتسابق للقلب*


*مع اقتراب ايلول!...*


*.*


*حيث تتساقط أوراق الحياة والأمل*


*وتصفر فيه الروح والقبل*


*.*


*هناك*


*أشعارُ قصائد ابريل* 


*تكتمل*


*وإشعارٌ بشعاع النهاية*


*.*


*لا أدري*


*ما الرابط بين ابريل وأيلول!...*


*يتقاطعان بتعريف الألم*


*.*


*لو اطلَت فيهما الآلام على مرآة*


*لصرخت رافضة لكل أشكال الحياة*



*فلا للظلم؛ ولا للخداع ولا للخيانة*


*الكل يخون الكلمات بصمت*


*وأيلول يأبى الصمت*


*.*


*هو أيلول*


*ألا تعرفون أيلول*


*.*


*صوت الحراك من بعيــــــد*


*أسمعه...*


*أنصتوا...*


*إنه قادم...*


*يحمل الموت والألم...*


*.* 


*أهلاً بأيلول* 


*لون النهاية*


*وصوت ابريل الأخير!...*


*.*


*.*


*. قلعتي أبدية .*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

> مَوتِي يوماً
> 
> 
> إن لم يَكُن في جَنَباتِهِ
> 
> 
> فلا شَكَّ
> 
> 
> موتٌ في عباءَتِه!...



اعتقد بأن مشاعري انتقلت الى عالم اخر في احد ايام ايلول ..
فقد كنت متأمله به جداً لكنه خذلني .. وآلمني ..
انه ايلول 
يجمعنا في اوله ليفرقنا في اخره .. 

لك كل الود حكيمنا الرائع ..

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

> اعتقد بأن مشاعري انتقلت الى عالم اخر في احد ايام ايلول ..
> فقد كنت متأمله به جداً لكنه خذلني .. وآلمني ..
> انه ايلول 
> يجمعنا في اوله ليفرقنا في اخره .. 
> 
> لك كل الود حكيمنا الرائع ..


 *أهلا بصديقة الخير...*
*أهلاً بك رفيقة على أبواب أيلول...*
*أحرجتني بمديحك...*
*شكراً آنستي...*
*فقط لا تضيعي أحزان هذا القادم بعناوين الشكر والمديح كثيراً...*
*أهلاً بك أيلول...*
*كلماتك آنستي نقطة في بحر ايلول...*
*شكراً لأيلول يحتوي الأحزان...*
*ولا ينتهي!...*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

نحن عندما نحب ,تصاب بصائرنا بالكساح
فتموت عيْن الحقيقة والواقع 
و ترتديْ خطاياهم "طاقيةَ الاخفاء". 
. . فيكسرونا ألفاً ولا نراهم !

أيلول ~ يا بداية قصة شتاء ونهاية تاريخ خريف

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

كانت النهايه في طياته ..اعتدت على ذلك من كل سنه .. لا اعلم هل قدري هكذا ..اشكرك ايلول لقد كشفت لي وجوههم الحقيقيه ..انتظر قدومك

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

*ولأن الأحرف تظمأ
ولأن الأحرف تستسقي  لِترتوي. 
ولأني ذاك البارّ بها؛ 
أحمل قلماُ؛
 لتَخُطَّ ملئى الأحزان؛
بقلبٍ أعمقُ من أن يُصدِرَ ضجيجاً 
أو يُسمَعُ له نحيباً.
.
أيلول
أيها الساعي بصمت؛
مُودياً بالغالي إلى الموت
.
أيلول
اعتدتَ أن تذهبَ حاملاً الأحبة
إلى غير عودة
.
أيلول
آثرتُ الغياب عَلّكَ تنساني، 
ولا أظنّك تفعل!
.
أيلول 
لستُ أدري بعدك كيف أفعل!
.
أيلول
أعرفك لأني عَرَفْتُ نفسي
.
أيلول
 أيها السّاعي بصمت

ها أنا أدعوك
 مع كل ورقةٍ تُقَبِّلُ وجه الأرض تبتلعُ الأمل
.
أيلول
 متى تأتي ولا ترحل!

اعتدتُ عليك تأخذُ كُلَّ شيء ولا تذر

وإن أبقَيتَ فقد أفنى بعدك ابريل ما تبقَّى
.
أيلول
 أعتَذِرُ إليك

أيلول
 خذني معك	

أصفرُاللون أنت تغازِلُ الألم
وأصفرُ اللون أنت أعرفك
.
أيها السًّاعي بصمت 
خذني معك
خذني معك
.
"قلعتي أبدية"*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ويبقى أيلول موعدنا 
ما زلتُ أُمارس التفكير بك .. سراً
بحجم الوطن حضورك 
زوايا أيلول المأهولة بك المهجورة منك 
تبحثُ عن مسافات داخل نبضك 
نفسي أسكنتك .. 
ارتدتُ الكثير من مجاهيلك
اجتزتُ العبور نحوك
بك أرتكبتُ كل الحماقات 
وبهويتك تجاوزتُ كل الطرقات
ببرود غيابك اخترقتُ فصولك
وما زلتُ أتعكزُ على بقايا ذكريات عبث الشوق بيّ وبها 
ليتنفسّني أيلول 


22 أيلول 2012 

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
أيلول وزمن مفقود
هُناك ليس سوى عطر و ذكريات لا تنسى 
ببداية أيلول قبل عام مضى حقنت أجفاني بدفئ ملامحك 
وبعد عام بأواخر أيلول جفت عروق أجفاني و اختزلني برد زوالك من حياتي 
هناك حيث اللقاء على كرسي خشبي و شموخ شجرة تحتضن الكثير من صفرة أيلول انتفاضة تشرين
قامة شجرة تتمايل بقوامها وتنعكس على مرآتي حيث لا أرى إلا ملامح رياح سنين مضت
بعض من ذكريات تحاول التمرّد خارج إطار مرآتي
 تجاهد لتجد الطريق خارج بؤرة عيني لتستقر في ملامحك المتجذرة بين عبراتي
أيلول فيك الكثير من الحنين  بركان ثائر بذاكرة السنين
وقبلة لقاء ومن ثم دفنٌ في الأعماق
أيلول نحتك وشماً على صدر العمر 
أيلول حلم اغتيل في مهده

26 أيلول 2012


*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*


أيلول يحتضر 
يجمع ما علق به من ذكريات حزينة أليمة فرحة ويغادر
بهدوء ..  بسكون ..  بطعنات متفاوتة .. وينحدر
وداعاً أيلول فالألم بك أنفرد 
وندخل سوياً لثلاجة الذاكرة وتستمر 


30 أيلول 2012


*

----------


## shams spring

*وَداعا ً أيلولْ ... سَأشتاقُكَ بِحَقْ ...!
30/أَيْلولْ /2012م 
*

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

*
لم أعلم يوماً أنني سأكون على مفترق شعور...

هي حال الفصول،

 وحال كل شيئ...

حال قطرة ندى مع اشراقة شمس

 وحال ورقة شجر مع بداية خريف...

وحال القلب أمام عيون...

لستُ أدري!...
.
أهو أيلول،،،
.
أم اقتراب الشتاء،،،
.
أم تُراه أنا

لستُ أدري!...*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

كتير رائعة قلعتي ابدية ابدعت بالكتابة 
مؤثرة جدا

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

*أأعجبتكٍ حقاُ يا وردة؟
أأعجبتكٍ مع انتهاءةٍ أيلول؟
وابتسامةٍ شتاء!...
*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

أدعوكم جميعاً لِجَمْعِ أشلاء الآمال لِتُلقوها على أبواب أيلول…
كلام جمييييييييييييييل

----------


## الشاعر باسل معابرة

أيلول


حيث اصفرار الحياة


وسقوط صور الحُبِّ واللّقاءِ



إلى سُكنى النّهايةِ ولا عَوْدَة.


احساس جميل يسلموا كثير

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

أهلاً,,,,,

----------


## shams spring

*كان الأجدرُ بك أن تأتينا معا ً

لمَ في كلِ أيلول فراقْ ,.,!*

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

*ستتساقط الأحلام في أيلول،،،
وتتناثر الآمال في حضرته،،،
كحضور قنبلة نووية!...
ولن تروِ سوى دمع المكان والذكريات!...

*

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

لقدسيـــــة اللحظــــــــــــــــــة 
وقدسيـــــــــة الكلمـــــــــة
كما الصمـــــت والذكــــــــــــــــــــــرى
لا نبتعـــــــــــــــــد عن القلــــــــــــم
فهو ما تبقى من امـــــل لقـــــاء وحلــــــــــــم

على اعتـابـك ايلـــــــــول أقـــــف اليــــــــــــوم!
بلا جديـــــــــــــــــد
سوى أن ألــــم الوفــــــــــــــــاء يزيــــــــــــــد
أكثــــــــــــــــــــــر!
بين أحـــــــــــرف قتلهـــــــــا الشــــــوق واللهفـــــــة والكبريـــــــاء على ســـــــــــــــواء
تنثني بيــــن قطــــــــــرات المطـــــــــــــر واوراق الخـــــــــــــــــــــــريف
حيـــــــــــــث تقلبــــــت في عيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــون
أبصرتُهــــا في مطـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر 
وفقدتُها في أيلـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــول!
أقـــــــــول كُـل الكلمـــــــات لا أبقِــي على شــــــــيء 
تركــــع على طريــــــق الشّــــــوق والحنيـــــــــن نحـــــــــو عيـــــــــون!
امتــــدت المسافـــــات وبعُــــدت الطــــــــــــــريق
وكبُـــــــر الجّـــــــــــــــــرح
وأنظُــــــــــر على بوصلــــــة الطريـــــــــــق
تكسّـــــــرت وضاعت في عينــــي
وصارت تلتــــــــف حولي 
كأنها تقــــــــــرأ فكـــــــــري وقلبــــــــــــي
فهي الآن تُـرشدنـــــــــي نحــــــو الجهــــــــات الأربـــــــع معــــــــــاً!
ريــــــــــاح أيلـــــــــــــــــول تتلاعـــــــــــــب فِيّ من جديـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد...
أشعـــــــــــــــــــــــر باقتـــــــــــــــــراب الأجــــــــــــــــــل
أو قـــــــــــــد يكـــــــــــــــون اللقــــــــــــــــــــاء!
.
لســـت أدري سِـــــــــوى أنني أستشعـــــــــــر بشـــــــــيء
في أيلولك سيدتي 2014...
فكــــــــوني كمــــــــا تكونـــــــي
لن أنظُــــــــــــــر شيئاً بعـــــــــــد رحيــــــــــــــل عيــــــــــــــــــون!
.
أيلـــــــــــــــــــول أيهــا المُسـافِــــــــر على طريقِهـــــــــــــــــا 
تُـوصِلُنـــي نحـــــــــــــــــــــــو نهايتــــي
اقتــــــــــــرِب أكثـــــــــــــــــــــر 
و حَــــــــــــرّك رياحَـــــــــــــك 
و خُـــــــــــــذ أوراق الشجــــــــــــــــر معـــــك
واكتُــــــــــب على عتبـــــــــات بابهــــا وصمتهــــا وغيابهــــا وضياعهــــــا 
كلمـــــــــــــــــــــــــات
أولهـــــا ذكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرى
وآخــــــــرها وفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاء!...
.
.
قلعتي أبديــــــــــة، اغسطس 23 من العام 2014 سرية ايلول وجسر الضياع الساعة 6:23 فجراً بتوقيت من فقــد ولا أمـــــــل...

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

Photo1703.jpg

مســـــــــــــــــاء الخيـــــــــــــــــر

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

هادِئــــةٌ 
مُستفيضــة المعــاني
مُنـــذِرةٌ بِحُضُــور زائِـــر...
صمْـــتٌ يمْــلأ المكـــان
ويَحْتَـــلُّ اللّحظــة
دون قِتـــال
.
في كُـــل عــــــام
و في مِثْـــلِ هــذه الأوقــات
رسائِـل أيلـــول تبتَـدِيء الوصــول
مـع غُــروب كُـل شمــس
تَرتَسِــم رسائِــل الشّــوق
على الشَّفــق
وتغيــــب
لتَصِــل أخـــرى مع كُـل يَـــوم
وتنتظِـــر الكلمـات تهمِـــس اسمهــا
وتعــزف مُـوسيقـى الماضِــي
لِيأتِي أيلـــول 
من جديـــد
و كَحَـالِـه كُــل عــــام
يحمِــل آخِــر أنفــاس اللّقـاء والـوداع على سَــواء!
فيــه يَختَلِــط كُــل شيء
تَتَبَعثَــر الأوراق 
على الطُّـرقـات
وتَتَبَعثَـر الألــوان 
وحتّى الأشــواق
والذّكــريات
وفوقهـا الكلِمـات
تستقِــل بِذَاتِهــا
على حُــدود الأفُــق
تَحمِــل اسمهــا وذِكــراها
تنتظِـــر النَّسمــات...
ومِنها ما يَحتَــل الجّبال
عَلّها تُبشّــر بِحُضُــور
مع أول قطــرات المطــر
جُنُودٌ مُجنّدة تنتظِــر فيـك
أيلــــول!
ها قـد مضى عـــام منـذ التقينـا
وأستشــرف حُضُـورك
عَلّـك تَحمِـل هـذه المَـرّة
أمَــلاً مُختلِـف
و كلمــة من هنــا أو هنــاك
عبــر الزّمـن والمسافـات
تُحييِني مِن جديــد
وتَبُثّ فِيّ الحيــاة
لِعَــام قادِم
.
.
.
أيلــــــول...
هــذه المَـــرّة
تُقبِــل مِـن بعيـــد
وبانتظــارك
جِــــراحٌ
وذِكرياتٌ
وآمـــال
وشـــوق 
وحنيـــن أكبــــر...
أيلـــــول...
يا وجعي
ويا أملي!...
ها أنا أنتظِــر
مِـن جـديــد...
فقَـد أعدَدْتُ العُـدّة
هـذه المَــرّة
للرّحيـل معـك
عَسَـانا نلتقِـي
بابريــــــل
حيـث تمتـزج
موسيقـــاك
وحـركـات الفراشـات
ونعـزِف آخِــر اللّحظـات
على ذِكـرى
عيـــــون...
أيلـــــول...
إِنْ كانَـت هكـــذا
فأهــلاً
وإِن كانــت أُخــرى
فعسـاك ألّا تكـــون...
أيلــــول...
أيُّها القـادِم مِن بعيــد
مَن انتظَـر دَهـــراً
ينتظِر الجَـواب!
أيلــــول...
أيُّها القادِم مِـن بعيــد
دُلّني هـذه المَرّة
على الطّـريـق!
فَمِـن بَعدِك أضِـل الطّـريق
وأضِيـع بُوصلتي والهـويّــــة
أيلــــــــول!...
.
.
أغسطـس 25 من العـام 2014 السادسـة والنصـف مسـاءً
مع إِنـذارات الغـــروب

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

سبتمبر.jpg
مســــــــاء الخيـــــــر

----------


## قلعتي أبدية



----------


## قلعتي أبدية

Photo1734.jpg

مســــــاؤكم أيلـــــــــــــــــول!...

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

Photo1735.jpg

مســــــــــــــــــــــاؤكم أيـــــــــــــــــــلـــول! كحاله كل عام!... يقتات عضواً تلو آخـــر...

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

على أبـــواب أيلـــــول،

عساكُــــم بخيــــــر !...

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

كل أيلـول وأنتم بخير ...

----------

